# Kobo Now Selling Touch with Special Offers



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting...

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-33198_7-57330712-286/$99-ad-supported-kobo-touch-ships/

I saw Kobo mention it as a Black Friday deal on FB yesterday, but the link now takes you to the $139 Kobo with a $20 gift card. Could they have sold out the Special Offers ones?


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

It seems to be a Cyber Monday sale at www.kobobooks.com.

(As I write this, there's a banner ad below.)


----------

